# Bosch Template Guides



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I own a few Bosch routers, and can make a sub base to fit any router/guide combination in under 30 minutes. But my 1613EVS has the guide turret built into the metal part of the base. This leaves little room for installing or removing PC style guides,and the larger Oak Park style are virtually impossible. I have been considering buying the Bosch RA1125 guide set, but no one that sells it lists the sizes of the guides. Even the Bosch site shows the part numbers for each guide,but not the size. So does anyone have this set and know the sizes. 2nd question, recently I built a box with a one piece hardwood inlay. My template guides had to be perfectly centered. Now ,since this Bosch has the turret built in, and can not be adjusted. How close to center can I count on it being?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Rusty:

Found these descriptions on Pronto.com:
RA1103 9/64" x 5/16" x 17/64" Templet Guide
RA1105 9/64" x 7/16" x 3/8" Templet Guide
RA1109 7/16" x 1/2" x 13/32" Templet Guide
RA1113 1/2" x 5/8" x 17/32" Templet Guide
RA1115 3/16" x 3/4" x 21/32" Templet Guide
RA1121 see http://www.internationaltool.com/Template-Guides/Bosch-RA1121.aspx

Would the RA1110 PC-adapter fit the turret mount of the 1613EVS?

As for centering, can you remove the subbase plate and add an adapter plate similar to the one on this page http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=47162&cat=1,43000,51208&ap=1? I used this technique for my Bosch 1617EVS router.

Edit: I have just looked at the exploded parts diagram for the 1613 and found that it does have a removable subbase plate. So, this technique is available to you.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty



I have the Bosch guide set and I would rate it a 2 stars our of 5 stars 

JUst some stamped out sheet metal  very low end, the only one in the set that's worth a can of beans is the one that will let you use the PC type guides...it has a bit more meat than the others. but a real PITA to use. 

I know you are sharp/smart just make a stap rings out of plastic so you can use both brass guides sets ( PC and the OP/LeeValley size type) in the Bosch.

To line it up on dead center, the MilesCraft jigs all come with a line up tool in the boxes, that will drop into a 1/4" or 1/2" router collet....or just make you your own ring with a 1/4" in the center, then you can use a 1/4" dowel pin or a drill bit to get in on dead center...
or
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1150-Centering-Cone/dp/B0006BD7VM/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_b
==========




RustyW said:


> I own a few Bosch routers, and can make a sub base to fit any router/guide combination in under 30 minutes. But my 1613EVS has the guide turret built into the metal part of the base. This leaves little room for installing or removing PC style guides,and the larger Oak Park style are virtually impossible. I have been considering buying the Bosch RA1125 guide set, but no one that sells it lists the sizes of the guides. Even the Bosch site shows the part numbers for each guide,but not the size. So does anyone have this set and know the sizes. 2nd question, recently I built a box with a one piece hardwood inlay. My template guides had to be perfectly centered. Now ,since this Bosch has the turret built in, and can not be adjusted. How close to center can I count on it being?


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the sizes Cassandra and for the info on the quality Bj. The reviews on Amazon also mention the low quality. Sub bases are not an issue as I have made several. The one on my avatar for example fits the 1613. But since the turret housing is part of the router itself,it leaves very little room to get your fingers in to change guides. So the options I've been considering are the Bosch guides. Or to jigsaw out the turret housing, similar to what some have done with the ears on the old Hitachi M12.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

You don't need to get your fingers into the router to tighten the guides in place...just need to hold the nut in place then use the shop made wrench to tighten them down.. 


======


RustyW said:


> Thanks for the sizes Cassandra and for the info on the quality Bj. The reviews on Amazon also mention the low quality. Sub bases are not an issue as I have made several. The one on my avatar for example fits the 1613. But since the turret housing is part of the router itself,it leaves very little room to get your fingers in to change guides. So the options I've been considering are the Bosch guides. Or to jigsaw out the turret housing, similar to what some have done with the ears on the old Hitachi M12.


----------

